# scrolling marquee code help needed



## shannyb (Jan 3, 2005)

ok so i have this code below, and I am wondering... is there somethign within it that I can change that makes the words continuously scroll... right now its set so that all that scrolls has to cycle off the page before it begins again, and I want it to be able to continuously go so that the webpage is never blank.... any ideas?


----------



## dez_666 (May 30, 2007)

I have absolutely no java experience, but it doesnt look like there is any form of a loop? >_>

Why not try a flash marquee?


----------



## lavazza (May 15, 2006)

What *information* will be conveyed by 'scrolling marquee' text?

In my experience, all uses of this 'technique' convey little other than '_the website author can copy, paste and tweak code_'

Scrolling is great *if *'real estate' is limited *and* the message is long... like on the front of a bus/train/etc - an environment where the developer knows exactly which interface will be used... this is something a web developer never really knows, no matter how many clever 'browser sniffing scripts' are used

As the available 'real estate' on a web page is (practically) infinite, I'd strongly suggest that, *IF* your aim is to _inform_ visitors of something _important_, then you should forget about scrolling altogether

However... if scrolling marquee really is something your visitors really need, then I suggest you try finding another script - one that does not use offsetWidth, which behaves differently acrosss browsers

And if that's not an option, I suggest you try comparing the value of marqueecontent.length with 
marqueewidth (and maybe marqueespeed ) and then, maybe, concatenate two, three, or even four instances of marqueecontent

something along the lines of


if (marqueecontent.length < (marqueewidth * marqueespeed * *someCleverMathematics*))
{
marqueecontent = marqueecontent + ' \t ' + marqueecontent + ' \t ' + marqueecontent;
}


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

lavazza said:


> What *information* will be conveyed by 'scrolling marquee' text?
> 
> In my experience, all uses of this 'technique' convey little other than '_the website author can copy, paste and tweak code_'
> 
> ...


I just wanted to echo this sentiment. For many, the appearance of a scrolling marquee reminds us of the days when web design was new and everyone wanted to put as many bells and whistles in as possible. The problem is that you actually create a much less effective website by using techniques like that. As lavazza says, if you're actually conveying important information in the scrolling text, you should reconsider. If you're using it as a design element, that's certainly a matter of preference.


----------



## shannyb (Jan 3, 2005)

well its one of those 'this is what he wants so this is what they get' kinda things
its actually scrolling locations and phone #s
like:
North Carolina 800-555-1212.......South Carolina 888-555-1212......Virginia 877-555-1212

And they like it, but it scrolls completely across before it starts over, and they want it continuous so it would look something like this:

North Carolina 800-555-1212.......South Carolina 888-555-1212......Virginia 877-555-1212..
instead of
...Virginia 877-555-1212
and it going off the page before it starts again
lol ok I may be the only one that gets what I am trying to say
but anyway..... I just dont know where in the code I would adjust it to continuously scroll
I am thinking if I change the width then it will do just that..change the width of the entire thing, not the fact that it scrolls constant
ugh
I am confusing myself
any one want to help me out w/ this?


----------



## dez_666 (May 30, 2007)

Why not just make a flash?

t'would be cake to do >_>'


----------

